# Benelli Nova Safety Reversal



## Chaser

I recently acquired another Benelli SuperNova. Now having a backup gun, I got ambitious and decided to give it a go and try to reverse the safety to accommodate my left handed ways. I did some research on the net and what I read wasn't what I would call encouraging. Some said its a piece of cake, and others said it isn't worth it, and its better to send the trigger group off to Benelli to have them do it. 

Well, unless you have a detailed schematic or pictures, I would say not to do it yourself unless you're very familiar with the mechanisms in the trigger group. I ended up getting it switched, but it would have been incredibly difficult to get it all put back together without the other gun for reference. 

So what's my point you ask? If any of you have a Nova or SuperNova, and would like to have the safety left handed, hit me up. I'd be happy to help you out. It will save you 3-4 weeks time from sending it in to Benelli, and a bill from a gunsmith if you chose to have someone local take a look at it.


----------



## Cooky

Don’t you just love that feeling when you are just about convinced you’re going to have to put the parts in box and pay somebody to put it back together? :lol:


----------



## Chaser

Yeah, its pretty un-nerving. I had just enough time to take the one apart the other night before I left for work, but wasn't able to get it back together before I had to leave. So there it sat in pieces on my desk all night. As soon as I got home, I went down, grabbed the other gun, and figured it all out.


----------



## birdman

Sent the trigger assembly to Benelli when I bought mine and had it back in a week. Paid shipping but otherwise pleased with the turn around.


----------



## the_d

*I would LOVE to learn how to do it!*

If you have the time, I'd really appreciate step-by-step instructions on how to reverse the safety on the Supernova. I could send it in to Benelli but as you pointed out, 3-4 weeks is a lifetime and I need it before dove season!

Any assistance is sincerely and humbly appreciated. Feel free to email me directly at mistersteelydad at gmail dot com.

Thanks!



Chaser said:


> I recently acquired another Benelli SuperNova. Now having a backup gun, I got ambitious and decided to give it a go and try to reverse the safety to accommodate my left handed ways. I did some research on the net and what I read wasn't what I would call encouraging. Some said its a piece of cake, and others said it isn't worth it, and its better to send the trigger group off to Benelli to have them do it.
> 
> Well, unless you have a detailed schematic or pictures, I would say not to do it yourself unless you're very familiar with the mechanisms in the trigger group. I ended up getting it switched, but it would have been incredibly difficult to get it all put back together without the other gun for reference.
> 
> So what's my point you ask? If any of you have a Nova or SuperNova, and would like to have the safety left handed, hit me up. I'd be happy to help you out. It will save you 3-4 weeks time from sending it in to Benelli, and a bill from a gunsmith if you chose to have someone local take a look at it.


----------



## Huge29

the_d said:


> If you have the time, I'd really appreciate step-by-step instructions on how to reverse the safety on the Supernova. I could send it in to Benelli but as you pointed out, 3-4 weeks is a lifetime and I need it before dove season!
> 
> Any assistance is sincerely and humbly appreciated. Feel free to email me directly at mistersteelydad at gmail dot com.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum! I am sure that Chaser will get right back to you once the hangover wears off; he is a ute fan -O,-. Just kidding, you may want to message him as it will get his attention more clearly of your request. Best of luck!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Sell the Nova, buy a Browning BPS, problem solved.:mrgreen: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bax*

Fowlmouth said:


> Sell the Nova, buy a Browning BPS, problem solved.:mrgreen: Welcome to the forum!


I loved my BPS. Good gun. But waterfowl loads sure were a brute on my shoulder!


----------



## Chaser

Email sent!


----------

